# [Verkaufe] Mainboard - ASUS P67 Sabertooth (Rev.3.0) NEU



## Hadefixx (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allesamt!

Verkaufe: Mainboard
ASUS P67 Sabertooth Rev. 3.0
Sockel 1155

Herstellerlink




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hatte es ca. 1 Jahr in Gebrauch und dann wegen einem Defekt eingeschickt. Der Hersteller konnte es nicht reparieren und hat mir ein neues Board retourniert (inkl. neuer Verpackung, Kabel usw - wie neu!). Da ich in der Zwischenzeit aber schon ein neues besorgt habe, kann ich es jetzt nicht mehr brauchen - habe auf eine Gutschrift seitens des Händlers (DiTech) gehofft aber die wollen es nicht zurück 

Neupreis ca. 165 EUR beim Händler
Preis (verhandelbar) 140 EUR ohne Versand - oder fix um 145 EUR inkl Versand (arbeite bei einer Spedition  )
(Versand aus Österreich)

Liebe Grüße


----------

